# Clearomiser Coil Life Usage/span



## jagerbomb13 (2/7/14)

Good day all!

I thought this would be a good idea to help newbies of the vaping world to get an idea of how long a single coil can last in a certain clearomiser in order to help them making a decision to purchase 
a clearomiser because i have tried converting many people but they say its too expensive of a thing to be replacing coils so quickly and so forth therefore lets come up with an *ESTIMATE* life of coil(in days) for each clearo by its users based on a *50/50 mix e liquid*

Aspire Nautilus Tank -
KangerTech AeroTank Mega -
KangerTech AeroTank Mini -
KangerTech AeroTank - 
KangerTech ProTank 3 - 
KangerTech ProTank 3 Mini - 
KangerTech ProTank 2 - 
KangerTech ProTank 2 Mini - 
KangerTech T3S -
Kangertech T3D Dual Coil -
Kangertech EVOD2 - 
Kangertech EVOD1 -
VapeOnly Maxi BDCC kit -
Vape Only Vivi Nova BDCC -
CC T2 Clearomizer - 
CE4 clearomizer - 
Twisp Clearo -
Just Fog Maxi Clearo -
Innokin iClear 30B Dual Bottom Coil Tank -
Innokin iClear 30S Dual Top Coil Tank -
Innokin iClear X.I Dual Coil Clearomizer -
Innokin iClear 16D Dual Bottom Coil Clearo -
iClear16 Dual Coil Clearomizer -
Vision G-Tank -
VapeKing CE5 (Replaceable head) Clearomizer -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/7/14)

rebuilt kanger protank coil = going on 6 months of daily vaping and still going strong. that help?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (2/7/14)

I got a standard evod coil going for about 5 months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soonkia (2/7/14)

Kangertech - anything from 1 day to 5 months - and it's also highly dependent on the juice, some juices clog up your coils more quickly. I like coffee, my wife does a straight menthol - her coils last much much longer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (2/7/14)

Dryburn every second day and replace burnt flavour wicks with silica , you can probably use that coil indefinitely

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## soonkia (2/7/14)

Yeah, I now chuck the used up ones into Vodka for a day, rinse them off, dryburn and then back in vape heaven.

I was more talking from the moment you put that coil in until you need to do some form of maintanace.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/14)

I'm sorry but the argument that smokers have that coils are too expensive simply doesn't fly. A coil costs between R20 and R50 and will last on average between 1 and 2 weeks considering new vapers still need to get used to vaping and maintaining their gear and learning how to clean and dry burn coils. Once they figure that out their coils will last even _longer_. 1 or 2 packs of smokes a day = R30 to R60 per _*DAY.*_ So, their point of coils costing too much is invalid.


----------



## ET (2/7/14)

it's all the new gadgets and juice that's gonna knock them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (2/7/14)

soonkia said:


> Yeah, I now chuck the used up ones into Vodka for a day, rinse them off, dryburn and then back in vape heaven.
> 
> I was more talking from the moment you put that coil in until you need to do some form of maintanace.



YMMV - unflavoured e juice up to a week and a half , the darker the colour of your juice the faster it will gunk up imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/14)

denizenx said:


> it's all the new gadgets and juice that's gonna knock them


Yeah but depends on them, I was quite content (mostly) with my ce4/ego setup for over a year, in May I splashed out like 4 grand on a svd , Kayfun, 2x mpt3 tanks, an intellicharger, a bunch of 18650s, a few more ego batteries, a stockpile of juice, some drip tips and a whole bunch of other stuff, soon after I grabbed another SVD. Sounds like a lot hey? Ok, considering that a pack of camels is around R35, I was smoking 2 packs a day, R70 x 30 days is R2100 a month.... Gone! In two months all that awesome gear is paid for and I get to keep using it! How awesome is _that._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## soonkia (2/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah but depends on them, I was quite content (mostly) with my ce4/ego setup for over a year, in May I splashed out like 4 grand on a svd , Kayfun, 2x mpt3 tanks, an intellicharger, a bunch of 18650s, a few more ego batteries, a stockpile of juice, some drip tips and a whole bunch of other stuff, soon after I grabbed another SVD. Sounds like a lot hey? Ok, considering that a pack of camels is around R35, I was smoking 2 packs a day, R70 x 30 days is R2100 a month.... Gone! In two months all that awesome gear is paid for and I get to keep using it! How awesome is _that._


 
And when you're done with it, you can sell it off again...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rvdwesth (15/7/14)

I use the VapeOnly Maxi BDCC kit - 3 weeks on a single coil (1.8) and still going strong.


----------



## ET (15/7/14)

dearly departed we are gathered here today to bid farewell to the little coil that could. after almost 7 months of working his little ass off the one leg finally snapped. sniff

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (15/7/14)

ET said:


> dearly departed we are gathered here today to bid farewell to the little coil that could. after almost 7 months of working his little ass off the one leg finally snapped. sniff


 
atached to a coil 

that is so funny


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/7/14)

Once I stopped using twisp liquid with all their color and started buying liquid from other vendors many of whom are on this site, my coil went from lasting three weeks to just over 2 months now and still going strong. And I am using it on my SVD which is running much more volts and watts then my little twisp battery

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/14)

ET said:


> dearly departed we are gathered here today to bid farewell to the little coil that could. after almost 7 months of working his little ass off the one leg finally snapped. sniff


My sympathies brother, farewell and rest in piece ..... the little coil that could 


(No, that's not a spelling error )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

